# Software opions



## Braders (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi

Look at getting some plugins for LR and PS.

Can't afford both so which one?

Onone Photo Tools 2 vs Nik Color Efex pro 3?

I know both require Tiff generation etc.

What else are the differences? Usablity, coooolness? Or, are they totally different tools?

Thanks


----------



## breyman (Aug 1, 2009)

OnOne and Nik are both great tools. One thing I like about Nik is the u-point control system - very easy to use and slick too. Both ColorEfex and Photo Tools are driving at similar results - stock looks. In my opinion, most of these can be achieved by Lightroom presets, but if you really want one, I'd recommend seeing which has the best set and go with that. Most of the other pieces (other than u-point control) are a bit of a wash, IMO.

Both do have a ton of other great tools, though. I use OnOne's Genuine Fractals and Nik's Silver Efex and both are simply amazing.


----------



## Braders (Aug 2, 2009)

That's is what i was wondering, whether the LR presets might cover the color side of things. Was looking at the other 2 as well. mmmm


----------



## Braders (Aug 2, 2009)

Just bought Silver Efex pro - nice.


----------



## breyman (Aug 2, 2009)

Great choice! If your budget is limited, Silver Efex (and some of the others) are a bigger bang for your buck. I've actually spent some time trying to reproduce the looks from ColorEfex and Color Tools using only LR adjustments and found I could reproduce about 8'% of them pretty darn close (you don't get the u-point and some of the other bells and whistles that come with the products... but when $$ is tight, sometimes close is good enough  ).


----------



## ianb (Aug 2, 2009)

Genuine Fractals, nothing beats it if you want/need to go "BIG". ColorEfex pro is good but as Brian says you can reproduce most of the effects in LR. Viveza (also from Nik software) will give you the U-Point system and is available as a plug-in for both LR & PS.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a fan of Nik's Color Efex Pro. I like it that they provide LR plugins with their PS plugins. And as Brian mentioned, u-point is a very interesting and useful interface. It does take a little getting used to but is worth it.


----------

